# holy hell [PM WARNING]



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

i just got an EXXXTREEEMELY nasty PM from one of those bots...holy *censored.2.0*, pardon the language.  jesus christ.  these guys have nothing better to do, do they?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

OK and I just got another PM with the same subject, I am sure as *censored.3.0* not opening this one.  It's not pornographic for the record (EXCEPT THE LINK TO *censored.3.0*ING MEATSPIN), just some extremely nasty and violent images.


----------



## Liv (Jul 31, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> i just got an EXXXTREEEMELY nasty PM from one of those bots...holy *censored.2.0*, pardon the language.  jesus christ.  these guys have nothing better to do, do they?


Yep. It's all coming right now.
I got one from AnimalCrossing_______(forgot what went there) and it had the subject Hi like the last one did. I just deleted it. Actually if I'm not familiar with your username then I'm deleting your PM.


----------



## miniland (Jul 31, 2010)

Did it say something about a pokemon egg? Because I got that and then it said warning with a cross so I decided to close it quickly..


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, for the love of God, guys, do not open any PMs that just have "Hi" in the subject line.  Please...ugh.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 31, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does contain sexual content or disgusting stuff?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGuy231 said:
			
		

> Please click this pokemon egg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.2.0*, this is one of those guys.  I love how URL shortening sites are now being used to redirect to random crap.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 31, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGuy231 said:
			
		

> Please click this pokemon egg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't click the mother *censored.3.0*ing egg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disgusting stuff.  like vomiting kids and decapitated people, for starts.  just........ugh


----------



## Lobo (Jul 31, 2010)

lol got the pokemon egg 1 and I asked for the bells first...he's probably not going to reply


----------



## miniland (Jul 31, 2010)

Yup, no one click on the egg he's posting it on other places now too..


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

For God's sake, if I still had mod powers these *censored.3.0*ers would be gone faster than *censored.2.0*.  I'd even go as far as preventing registrations for a little while.  Ruined my evening, here...


----------



## Liv (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm a bit freaked out. I just changed my setting so nobody can PM me.


----------



## Chipsy225 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ugh, I got one of those. Luckily, the link didn't work for me. How do I set it so no one can PM me?


----------



## accfgardenfan (Jul 31, 2010)

i opened one and it had nothing,like really,nothing,and another was with a pokemon egg but i didn't click it o.o


----------



## Phil (Jul 31, 2010)

accfgardenfan said:
			
		

> i opened one and it had nothing,like really,nothing,and another was with a pokemon egg but i didn't click it o.o


I opened a pm earlier today with a bunch of nasty pictures :x


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2010)

If it's one person, ban their IP.

If it's a raid, then damn.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 31, 2010)

This man must be brought to justice.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

I dunno, IP bans can only do so much.  A proxy is a search away.  I say if these guys keep coming, shut down new registrations for a little while.  24 hours isn't gonna lose us a lot of members.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2010)

Yet again, TBT plunges into dark times.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 31 2010, 09:53:28 PM]Yet again, TBT plunges into dark times.


cue ominous music


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 31, 2010)

i got an image blocker . shouldnt be doing this every time i open a message


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 31, 2010)

The egg takes you to a Malware site, tested on the safety of my Wii.


----------



## Liv (Jul 31, 2010)

I suggest everyone to scan their computers, I just did and I found multiple threats.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone to scan their computers, I just did and I found multiple threats.


*scans computer*


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 31, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The egg takes you to a Malware site, tested on the safety of my Wii.


I did the same also, I just think it's absolutely rediculous that there are people out there who do crap like this everyday.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Jul 31, 2010)

I freaked out when I saw them it was revolting! i was kinda scared to! and the egg virus don't touch!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 31, 2010)

Didn't get a pm luckily. >_<


----------



## Phil (Jul 31, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone to scan their computers, I just did and I found multiple threats.


Yeah, I'm scanning my computer.
7 risk detected


----------



## Chipsy225 (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there a definite virus in there? 0_0"


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 31, 2010)

never gotten a pm except for the one earlier, cant scan atm


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

Keep in mind, guys, that the threats you are finding may not be because of this...I'm scanning and nothing found so far...


----------



## Liv (Jul 31, 2010)

Chipsy225 said:
			
		

> Is there a definite virus in there? 0_0"


Right now I have three virus or threats, I don't know if they are from here, but still. I also have a bunch off Tracking cookies.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Chipsy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I always have tracking cookies even though I'm very careful about allowing/denying cookies.  They always manage to sneak in there through third party cookies.


----------



## Chipsy225 (Jul 31, 2010)

That better be, cause crap, the last thing I need right now is a virus.


----------



## Chipsy225 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, when I opened it, it said the link didn't work. It seemed okay, should I be worried?


----------



## accfgardenfan (Jul 31, 2010)

i just scanned mine and luckily i got no viruses or threats from the first pm,so i should be ok,btw,if your computer does get viruses or threats,how do you get rid of them?


----------



## Chipsy225 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, I think I'm okay. I just tried it again on my iPod (which doesn't get viruses, as far as I know) and I saw the same page as last time. I read it all carefully, and it said the message may be harmful. Luckily, it blocked it.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2010)

Chipsy225 said:
			
		

> Is there a definite virus in there? 0_0"


If you click the link.


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 31, 2010)

Couldn't the person get into legal trouble for sending viruses?


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2010)

herp de derp

It was obvious for me that they were bull *censored.2.0*; maybe because of the gray name but many alarms went off.

Like the link shortener and the 10,000,00 bells. :V


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess that porno PM did have viruses. I ran a virus scan after opening it and there were a bunch of trojans on my PC.


----------



## ACKid9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingGuy231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this message too! I tried replying to it but it came up with something like: 'This member is not accepting PM's a this moment'. -_-


----------



## 100 (Aug 1, 2010)

I got them two, I almost vomitted..

Better not give me a *censored.3.0*ing virus


----------



## Yokie (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't received any of those PMs...


----------



## Liv (Aug 1, 2010)

Ran the scan 3 virus(not really harmful) and a *censored.2.0*load of cookies. Everything is good now. My dad fix'd it.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 1, 2010)

Im glad i didn't get one.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 1, 2010)

lol@tbt


----------



## Marcus (Aug 1, 2010)

I got one from Jeremy532 and tried to open it, but I guess luckily it just messed up my P.C.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol. I checked them all through my iPod. 
Of course I didn't look at them.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 1, 2010)

Everyone, try to find the source of this. Like I said earlier, it could be a raid.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2010)

/Paranoia


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> /Paranoia


Are you referring to my initial reaction?  Did you get the PM we're talking about?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 2, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably replying to Nook


----------



## 100 (Aug 2, 2010)

First i find thatt *censored.2.0* in a thread
now in a pm

wtf is it with this site


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 2, 2010)

100 said:
			
		

> First i find thatt *censored.2.0* in a thread
> now in a pm
> 
> wtf is it with this site


This site is messed up, mannnn.


----------



## muffun (Aug 2, 2010)

I didn't get any of them.

But hot damn, this site.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 2, 2010)

I got one, but when I opened it I just saw a period. You know "." . . .  . :/ . Thank God.


----------

